# 2014 JD Power Initial Quality Rank, How did BMW do?



## Ronbo705 (Mar 12, 2013)

15670 miles on my 2013 BMW 328i Xdrive. I keep that car in mint condition and the engine went on me on the highway. I was lucky I was not killed. Thank God my son wasn't in the car. BMW's quality control sucks. Car was at the dealership for a rattle in the drivers side door and new horns. I wind up with a vehicle with a major repair???? Orange County BMW needs to be investigated by the Federal Trade Commission.


----------

